
Map of Computing Architectures (AWS) - FigmentEngine
https://moca.computingarchitectures.com/en/~hello-world/
======
FigmentEngine
A visual map of AWS inspired by the periodic table. Places every service on a
map made of area (data, compute, move) vs scope (human, data center, cloud)

